# Zweitberuf neben Ingi



## Jothann (20. November 2009)

Moin moin,

ich bin ein Zwerg Jäger und hab mich jetzt für Ingi als erst Beruf entschieden.
Was könnt ihr mir als Zweitberuf empfehlen, was sinnvoll wäre?


MfG


----------



## Dagonzo (20. November 2009)

Das erklärt sich von selbst wenn man schaut, was man alles an Materialien für den Ingenieur braucht. Da bleibt nur Bergbau. Es sei denn die hast zuviel Gold und kaufst dir das alles im AH.


----------



## Jothann (20. November 2009)

Ok, war mir da nicht ganz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (21. November 2009)

Ich wuerde ebenfalls BB empfehlen und wenn du genug Zeit hast, skill Bergbau mal nur mit Abbauen! Dauert zwar ewig, aber du machst tonnenweise, aber wirklich tonnenweise Gold mit dem Verkauf der Erze!


----------



## Jester (21. November 2009)

Ich wuerde ebenfalls BB empfehlen und wenn du genug Zeit hast, skill Bergbau mal nur mit Abbauen! Dauert zwar ewig, aber du machst tonnenweise, aber wirklich tonnenweise Gold mit dem Verkauf der Erze!


----------

